# LEGO Simpsons episode, "Brick Like Me"



## Veho (May 2, 2014)

You may have seen the Simpsons' house LEGO set. Well now there's a whole Simpsons LEGO _episode_. 

Airs on May 4th. Trailer oop: 

​


----------



## weatMod (May 2, 2014)

im waiting for the simpsons minecraft episode


----------



## Ryupower (May 2, 2014)

weatMod said:


> im waiting for the simpsons minecraft episode


well this is this


----------



## XDel (May 2, 2014)

A shame really, that show has not been hilarious since season 16. :/

If only they'd done it sooner.


----------



## Gahars (May 2, 2014)

Why.

That's not a question, more of a statement.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 2, 2014)

Anyone else find it obnoxious when people write Lego in all caps? I know the company insists on that, I also know I don't care what they insist on. I also will call them legos and not "LEGO brand building bricks" or whatever nonsense they insist upon.


----------



## InuYasha (May 3, 2014)

Even tho I havn't watched the series in awhile I might give this one a watch for the hell of it,frankly alot of shows that use to be good or decent have sucked over the years (southpark,family guy,etc etc) but once in awhile they manage to put out a funny episode once in a blue moon...


----------



## Gahars (May 3, 2014)

You know what, maybe I was a little too harsh the first time around. Something good is sure to come out of this... the eventual Joe Matar recap.


----------

